# BMI coding



## gcohen (Jan 18, 2018)

I have come across a possible HEDIS issue, stating BMI documentation should be coded.  If so, what is the correct code?


----------



## Aochoa3 (Jan 18, 2018)

*BMI Documentation*

BMI codes are located in the Z68 section. Choose according to your patient's BMI.


----------



## gcohen (Jan 18, 2018)

i am aware of the diagnosis, I was looking for a CPT.  As I have since found out there is not one, is it best to attach the diagnosis to the E/M?


----------



## teedowning@comcast.net (Jan 19, 2018)

*Hedis Measure BMI*

Hi GCohen, 
The Hedis Measure for BMI is 3008F it is listed in the Catergory II codes of your CPT book. Attached the diagnosis code to this hedis measure.


----------



## TThivierge (Jan 25, 2018)

*Weight Management Coding use 2 dx codes for BMI and Z71.3*

Hello Out There!!

If billing for weight management or using the BMI diagnostic codes and the payer is Medicare you use the CPT code G0447. If the payer is commericial insurance you use the CPT 99401.  Also when BMI dx codes are use list both dx of E66 and Z68 dx blocks according  to the patient percentage of BMI listed on  the medical record.  Also if the patient has under BMI 30% insurance may not cover. And the CPT codes of G0447 and 99401 per the payer should be linked to dx code of Z71.3.  

I hope this helps you1

T


----------

